# X-Stop removal code?



## shelli0951 (Mar 11, 2009)

One of my docs is planning a X-Stop removal, I am not sure how to code this.  I read somewhere to use the instrumentation removal code, I am not certain that is accurate.  Could someone who has billed this successfully help me out?

Thanks so much,
Shelli


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2009)

I was instructed to use 22899.  Reasoning:  You can't use 22850 or 22852 since the X-Stop is *not* non-segmental or segmental instrumentation.


----------



## shelli0951 (Mar 11, 2009)

thats what I was thinking, thank you so much!

Shelli


----------

